# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Community Story Proposal

## KaiAeon

What do you guys think of writing a story together. Each contributor must write at least 250 words per post. You can write more if you want to. I don't know if this has been done here before. The goal is to write. You are free to add maps of locations - whatever enhances the story. The story will belong to the community.

----------

